# Junkie XL - "Brothers in Arms" (Mad Max) MIDI Mockup



## EBicks (Jul 22, 2018)

So this week I decided to transcribe some orchestral/cinematic music for the first time. This is my first ever MIDI mockup of a track like this so I was a little hesitant to post it. (This is my first post here as well). But I'd appreciate any constructive criticism you guys are willing to give! Be brutal if necessary... Most of my gigs are on guitar/backing vox duty, but I want to begin growing my skills in this area as well, so any help is definitely appreciated. I wasn't quite able to get the track BIG and epic as the original, but I did my best to transcribe most of the different parts/layers. 


""

The part I did starts at the 3 minute mark in the original below:


----------



## NoamL (Jul 22, 2018)

sounds pretty good for a mockup! especially for first time tackling a task like this!

I think there's a lot of mids in your mix... 800-1k ish perhaps?

The string ostinato is good on a measure-to-measure basis ie. accenting the 332 pattern. But I think you could build more dynamic phrasing into the larger 4-measure structures. Right now it feels a bit flat.

Transcription seems correct, but I believe there are synths backing up the strings.


----------



## EBicks (Jul 23, 2018)

NoamL said:


> sounds pretty good for a mockup! especially for first time tackling a task like this!
> 
> I think there's a lot of mids in your mix... 800-1k ish perhaps?
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the feedback man, I agree with all your points! And thanks for pointing out the synth reinforcing the strings.. I was trying to get mine to be as thick and punchy as his and I noticed it still sounded different. So that would be something fun to experiment with!


----------

